# Olympic Recurve Finger Tab



## DonTYoung (Oct 13, 2014)

Which olympic recurve finger tab do you use and why do you use it? Thank you in advance for your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## fingolete (Jun 9, 2016)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-elite-finger-tab-with-super-leather-face.html

Cheaper. Cool Looking and confortable!

Cheers!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

AAE Elite tab. Cordovan face. 

Tried and true. 


Chris


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

chrstphr said:


> AAE Elite tab. Cordovan face.
> 
> Tried and true.
> 
> ...


+1...

have never really tried anything else and the medium is a perfect fit for me..

am now dabbling with bare bow and the Spigarelli TAB AMICO 3-under tab is pretty good too..


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

KSL. I love the weight and the leather is slick as snot on a doorknob.


----------



## gdrudd13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Black Mamba Venom

Has the 3 finger loops which let me leave them loose and still have the tab secure on my hand. This to me, makes it very comfortable. Plus the axios finger spacer I have found to be very comfortable as well. And finally, the entire tab is high quality and has a cordovan face.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Black Mamba as well. I use 2 fingers in the strap - its easier to pull arrows, etc. The spacer is also very comfortable. I haven't tried their palm pad.


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

I use a Venom tab as well. I was using 1 loop of the default nylon strap but it was giving me blister issues. Switched to 2 fingers with a braided elastic band I got at the crafts shop and it's much better. I would also add that I wanted to like the Axios finger spacer but found it to be uncomfortably large - specifically it juts out further to the rear (towards my wrist/elbow) than I wanted and jammed itself into the webbing between index and middle fingers. I took that off, used a file to open up the screw hole a little and put in one of the large rubber Fivics spacers and couldn't be happier. 

I chose the Venom because of the excellent cordovan quality and also I liked that there were multiple slots for different finger strap configurations, and that the slots were located so close to the top and leading edge of the plate itself. I had clearance issues with the AAE tab jabbing me in the chin - no issue with the Venom.

I personally do not use a ledge or the palm pad, but the ones it comes with seem reasonably well constructed and are adjustable. 

If I were to order another, I'd get just the default Venom direct from BMA since they replaced the original Venom black plate with the grey ones that were previously only on the Xtreme (extra slot for finger strap configs). Do note, AFAIK Lancaster is still stocked with the old black plate on the original, so if you were to order from them, you'd need to get the Xtreme or just direct from BMA if the extra slot is something you'd want.


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

Jalthi said:


> I use a Venom tab as well. I was using 1 loop of the default nylon strap but it was giving me blister issues. Switched to 2 fingers with a braided elastic band I got at the crafts shop and it's much better. I would also add that I wanted to like the Axios finger spacer but found it to be uncomfortably large - specifically it juts out further to the rear (towards my wrist/elbow) than I wanted and jammed itself into the webbing between index and middle fingers. I took that off, used a file to open up the screw hole a little and put in one of the large rubber Fivics spacers and couldn't be happier.
> 
> I chose the Venom because of the excellent cordovan quality and also I liked that there were multiple slots for different finger strap configurations, and that the slots were located so close to the top and leading edge of the plate itself. I had clearance issues with the AAE tab jabbing me in the chin - no issue with the Venom.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the positive feedback on our tabs. Lancaster distributes the same tabs we have on our website. We ship them tabs quite often. The pictures on their website need to be updated. Venom Original and Xtreme are gunmetal grey now, not black. Both tabs have six different strap setup options.















There are two different size of the Axios Spacer. The Long one can me too much for some people, but the short Axios and the Venom Spacers should not be a problem for almost everyone.









Also, we have a shim for people with very large fingers that raises the spacer up to avoid it jamming into the web of the fingers. These shims go under the spacer. Not every spacer fits every shooter, but we are trying to provide enough options for our customers.









Our Venom II and Venom II Xtreme have one, two, or three finger strap options.











Matt


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Saker 1 brass. For me it just works. Used to shoot Cavalier elite, just didn't work for me.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

KSL gold brass, the added mass weight makes it feel more stable for me, with Venom finger spacer, most comfortable i ever used.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've used the AAE and the Shaker 1. The finger spacer on the AAE was so uncomfortable I had to change to the KSL spacer which had to be cut to customize. The Shaker 1 although at first felt great soon became awkward and lost several screws. 
The brass KSL finger spacer modified for the AAE is my current favorite. However, I like a palm plate which the AAE doesn't have but the KSL and Shaker does have. The brass KSL is a tab a buddy shoots and loves it but it is heavier than I personally like.
I've only been shooting Olympic for a few years and very much still finding my own preferences. Archery is about finding personal preferences.
I've always wanted to try the Black Mamba & suspect that if I tried it before the Shaker I'd still be shooting it. It's made very well, has a palm plate I like and shooters love them. 
Regards,
Nick


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

No one has shot higher scores than those shot with Dick Tone's Cavalier (now AAE) Elite Tab. After 30 years it's still the choice of top shooters today, such as Ki Bo-bae.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> No one has shot higher scores than those shot with Dick Tone's Cavalier (now AAE) Elite Tab. After 30 years it's still the choice of top shooters today, such as Ki Bo-bae.


Agreed. I've tried a bunch but shot all my PB scores with the original Cavalier/AAE elite.


----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

I've only been involved in archery the last 4-5 years (retirement's been great so far) so I don't have a lot of experience, but I use the AAE Elite. I did add a shaped balsa top pad ( 3/32" thick) to the spacer, and I've been very happy with the tab. About 3 years ago I got the cordovan face and I like it very much. I have tried a few other tabs at club, but none seem to suit any better than what I have. It's a pretty personal thing, so don't be afraid to modify whatever you decide on.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Black mamba venom II for me. Low profile so you can work on a proper wrist position and get skin to skin contact at anchor instead of jamming the metal plate into your jaw like other tabs will.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If you're jamming a metal plate into your jaw with the Cavalier, you are using the wrong size tab.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> If you're jamming a metal plate into your jaw with the Cavalier, you are using the wrong size tab.


Wasn't referring to that tab.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

In one product video the shelf is lowered for thumb placement & the thumb is placed along the jaw line. Most of the shooters I know place the shelf under the jaw bone. We had a conversation some time ago about placing thumb placement behind the neck. I realize it's personal preference.
However I'm curious, do you place the thumb or the shelf along the jaw line? 
Regards
Nick


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

*Tab*

A pair of identical AAE old (20 + years) Elite tabs. 

Cordovan face, Oberon backing and Jaeger Spacer.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Nick728 said:


> However I'm curious, do you place the thumb or the shelf along the jaw line?
> Regards
> Nick


neither. The index finger is placed along the jawline. The shelf or thumb will rest against the skin inside of the jawline. 

Chris


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Don, like many of the other posters I also use a Black Mamba Tab, specifically the Venom II. Prior to that I used the AAE Elite, but after some time, I found their spacer to be somewhat uncomfortble. In contrast, the Black Mamba Axios is very comfortable, and I like the dual strap system. More stability in my opinion. LT


----------



## TheXringHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

Neo888 said:


> KSL gold brass, the added mass weight makes it feel more stable for me......


+1 for the KSL Gold tab. Sometime I want to pick up the brass palm plate to add just a bit more weight to it but its been working good for me as is.


----------



## akfeathers82 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been through a couple of different tabs in the two years that I've been shooting. I started with a Cartel tab - the plate on that had some really sharp edges that bit into my hand. Next was a Saker 1 - I like this one a lot, it helped me straighten out some of my release problems (hand position), but the plate didn't fit my hand very well and tended to dig into my palm. The one that I'm shooting now is the Fivics Saker Plus EP - I think this is probably the last tab that I will ever buy, I love the weight of it, the palm plate fits into my hand beautifully, and it still keeps my hand position in check (read: keeps my hand flat).


----------



## derpa-fox (Jan 18, 2015)

I own both a Black Mamba Venom II tab and the AAE KSL Gold tab. After shooting with Black Mamba tab for over 2 years now, switching to the KSL Gold is rather interesting. I love the weight on the KSL but the brass finger spacer did hurt a bit. I will most likely put some rubber on it for comfort (which makes sense). I did not like the palm plate on it but that's just me. I don't really have a problem with turning my tab into my hand so it didn't really help there but it did make it harder for me to grab my arrows from my quiver (it's really just a personal problem on my end). My go-to will still be the Black Mamba, with the KSL as my backup


----------



## Matt Zumbo (Jan 15, 2011)

derpa-fox said:


> I own both a Black Mamba Venom II tab and the AAE KSL Gold tab. After shooting with Black Mamba tab for over 2 years now, switching to the KSL Gold is rather interesting. I love the weight on the KSL but the brass finger spacer did hurt a bit. I will most likely put some rubber on it for comfort (which makes sense). I did not like the palm plate on it but that's just me. I don't really have a problem with turning my tab into my hand so it didn't really help there but it did make it harder for me to grab my arrows from my quiver (it's really just a personal problem on my end). My go-to will still be the Black Mamba, with the KSL as my backup


What if we made a bras version of our tab? Would it be worth extra cost?

Matt


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Matt Zumbo said:


> What if we made a bras version of our tab? Would it be worth extra cost?
> 
> Matt


It will make a good option for your product line, but at this point in time I believe I'd just stick with my original aluminum Venom's. - John


----------



## derpa-fox (Jan 18, 2015)

Matt Zumbo said:


> What if we made a bras version of our tab? Would it be worth extra cost?
> 
> Matt


Honestly, I started with the Black Mamba Venom II and after half of my usual practice on the KSL, I went back to the Venom II. I would choose it every every time because it feels more natural to me.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I found the video that shows the thumb resting on the ledge. <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuAklVVgnzU>

Not to beat this to death, still being new to Olympic recurve, I'm curious how many use the ledge this way? Has it helped you in any way? 

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not aware of any top shooters who use the ledge that way, but there are always exceptions.


----------

